# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Как чистить светильник от копоти?

## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна! Ежедневно приходится чистить светильник от копоти.
Кто как чистит, пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна! Ежедневно приходится чистить светильник от копоти.
> Кто как чистит, пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом.


Чистящими средствами хорошо чистить. Я чищу "Пемоксолью". Быстро и эффективно...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я имею в виду не как очистить потемнение бронзы, а как очистить саму копоть черную? Может, что-то ее растворяет? Иначе не губок, не тряпочек не напасешься...

А потемнение бронзы и серебра я чищу пастой "Суржа". Мне она показалась самой эффективной из всех.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Премалюкс хорошо очищает копоть .

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Да, стандартный вариант - Пемолюкс или Комет.
У нас, помню, замачивали в лимонном соке с солью - отмокло. Я могу поточнее узнать, если надо.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Не кажется ли Вам, бхакты что проблема слегка преувеличена и не нуждается в столь детальном обсуждении? Сколько живу - никогда даже не задумывался, а чем лучше... Потер, потер, чем на кухне стоит и оттер... как-то всегда оттиралось... бывало, что и просто землицей, если не дома, как в ХБВ советуется... землей даже лучше выходило. На тряпках и губках пока не разорился.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

вот тут способы разные, только наверное они богопротивные, оцените

Урок недели: Чистим медную посуду
"Он ударил в медный таз..."

(К. Чуковский, "Мойдодыр")
Обязательная принадлежность в быту -- медная (точнее, латунная) посудина с длинной ручкой -- варить вишневое варенье полагается непременно в "медном" тазу.На кухне успешно живут и служат изделия из меди и ее сплавов с цинком -- латуни и с оловом -- бронзы. Это ступки, кофеварки-джезвы, непригорающие сотейники, подсвечники, дверные ручки и т.д. Красивые, прочные и удобные, медные и латунные предметы обихода на воздухе все же постепенно покрываются зеленым налетом или темнеют. 

Спросим котел медный: "Отчего позеленел, бедный?" И он ответит (если сможет) следующее.

Воздух -- сложная смесь газов, где, кроме кислорода и азота, есть углекислый газ, пары воды и небольшая примесь сероводорода. Они и вызывают образование на поверхности медных, латунных и бронзовых изделий черного налета оксида меди CuO и сульфида меди CuS, или зеленого налета гидроксида-карбоната меди Cu2CO3(OH)2 -- вещества такого же состава, как минерал малахит.

Чтобы удалить черноту и зелень, поверхность медного или латунного изделия протирают тампоном, смоченным в нашатырном спирте ( водном растворе аммиака, а потом ополаскивают металл теплым мыльным раствором. Аммиак NH3 реагирует с соединениями меди, которые дают черный и зеленый налет, с образованием хорошо растворимого в воде аммиачного комплекса состава [Cu(NH3)4](OH)2.

Другое средство для чистки поверхности меди и латуни -- смесь щавелевой кислоты (1 г), этилового спирта (5 мл), скипидара (4 мл) и воды (1 мл). Ее взбалтывают и наносят на очищаемое место мягким тряпичным тампоном, а через 5--10 минут протирают изделие сухой тряпкой. Скипидар и спирт обезжиривают поверхность, а щавелевая кислота взаимодействует с соединениями меди с образованием соли -- оксалата меди CuC2O4, который легко удаляется с поверхности металла. 

Старинное средство для чистки медных и латунных предметов -- "уксусное тесто". Это смесь муки и столового уксуса, которую замешивают непосредственно перед использованием. "Тесто" наносят на металлическую поверхность, дают ему высохнуть и счищают щеткой или тряпкой. Уксусная кислота взаимодействует с оксидом меди и гидроксидом-карбонатом меди так же, как щавелевая кислота, только в результате образуется не оксалат, а ацетат меди Cu(CH3COO)2. Мука тоже вносит свой вклад в дело очистки изделия: она служит адсорбентом загрязнений.

Еще в одном старинном способе чистки меди, бронзы и латуни используется раствор 1 столовой ложки поваренной соли в 1 стакане молочной сыворотки. Этим раствором пропитывают суконную или фланелевую тряпочку, которой чистят изделие. Белки, аминокислоты и молочная кислота сыворотки реагируют с соединениями меди, образовавшимися в результате коррозии, и получаются растворимые прочные комплексы меди сложного состава.

Существуют и сухие способы очистки поверхности металла, основанные на применении тонких абразивных материалов, в том числе таких, которые входят в состав распространенных покупных средств для чистки посуды (чаще всего это оксид алюминия, иногда диоксид кремния и т.п.).

В качестве абразивов для чистки меди, латуни и бронзы рекомендуют использовать порошкообразные трепел, или диатомит (по химическому составу это диоксид кремния), зеленый оксид хрома, красно-бурый оксид железа (старинное название "крокус"), мел, а для составления удобных в использовании паст (вроде "пасты ГОИ") в роли связующих выступают вода, скипидар, олеиновая кислота. Иногда добавляют и химические компоненты ( щавелевую кислоту, винный камень (гидротартрат калия). Органические кислоты, в том числе винная, образуют с катионом меди прочные комплексы.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Кто как чистит, пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом.


Из порошка горчицы делаю пасту и ей чищу. Раствором горчицы можно отмыть любую посуду не хуже Ферри. Без химии, и всё блестит (в прямом смысле).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Из порошка горчицы делаю пасту и ей чищу. Раствором горчицы можно отмыть любую посуду не хуже Ферри. Без химии, и всё блестит (в прямом смысле).


Хороший вариант. Спасибо, попробуем.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

Дорогие вайшнавы ! ели вы хотите попращатся со своим параферналием то конечно замачивайте его в лимонной кислоте потму-что от этого он станет КРАСНЫЙ и ещё появятся следы от коррозии ведь это всё-же КИСЛОТА (таким способом мы расстались с подставкой под благовония и половиной паньча-патры) вот такие дела....

----------


## Джива

был бы он стеклянный... хромовой смесью - превращает копоть в углекислый газ!  :umnik2:

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна! Ежедневно приходится чистить светильник от копоти.
> Кто как чистит, пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом.



Легко отмывается, фейри, либо анвейвским моющим средством с губкой

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

светильник который горит несколько часов даже железной губкой чистится с трудом а вы говорите фейри....я тут недавно отскребала после праздника.

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

сначала покупал израильское дорогое средство(неплохо чистило),а потом случайно купил дешёвое TEST или в этом роде c АКТИВНЫМ кислородом(чистит копоть отлично ,даже лучше первого)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> сначала покупал израильское дорогое средство(неплохо чистило),а потом случайно купил дешёвое TEST или в этом роде c АКТИВНЫМ кислородом(чистит копоть отлично ,даже лучше первого)


Интересно. Не могли бы Вы указать производителя? А если фото упаковки выложите, вообще будет хорошо.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

активный кислород...это не перекись ли?

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

> Интересно. Не могли бы Вы указать производителя? А если фото упаковки выложите, вообще будет хорошо.


обычный порошок для очистки раковин  "TEST" производитель украинский с активным кислородом(это не перекись,потому что его сейчас в порошки стиральные  добавляют)
попробуйте любой порошок такого рода но только естественно с  акт кислородом
он так хорошо чистит ,что я утром чуть насыпаю его и пальцами буквально без губки все смывается,ну конечно если не запускать

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо! Поищем.

----------

